
Founder - gospik
https://www.gospik.com
======
gospik
Gospik helps you add comments to Google search while you are searching for
stuff on Google. Stop inventing topics in order to talk about, but talk about
topics you are searching on Google , right on Google Search. No more with
tones of forums where none have been since 2010 :). You don't have to build
lists of friends /fans/followers to have 1% audience , the biggest audience is
right there, on Google and with Gospik application help you can grab it !

